# Chevy Cruze Constant Coolant Smell



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze that has the 1.4 Turbo engine. I have 32000 miles on it. It has been in the shop about 5 times for coolant issues. To date, they have replaced the water pump, coolant jug, and cap at the dealer. They also have tried putting tape with a hose to the bottom of the car. Every time you roll down the windows, or step out of the car, I can smell coolant. I have done some research and there appears to be a bunch of coolant issues with these cars. the coolant is currently not low. 

Is there a fix to stop the coolant smell? I don't have it in the car when the heater is on.

Odd thing, we popped the hood on 4 use Cruze's in the lot, all had low coolant in the jug. 

Currently if there is no fix, the dealer is going to have to do something about getting us into a different car because this is a safety issue from constantly having to breathe in glycol, annoying, and going to hurt the trade in value later down the road. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Odd thing, we popped the hood on 4 use Cruze's in the lot, all had low coolant in the jug.


Which, coincidentally, will stop the smell.

Drop your coolant down to the middle to bottom of the "fill arrow" on the expansion tank for a few days and see if the smell goes away (there will still be plenty of fluid in the tank if the car needs it).

My coolant smell started when I thought it was low and "topped off" the tank to the top of the arrow, and stopped when I reduced the level back again.

Seems to be a problem with the caps though.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

So then is that a poor design in the coolant jug itself? Seems you should be able to put it at the cold line and not have any smells. Never had a vehicle that would vent out gasses in the jug at any coolant level. The cap is still the newer cap as well.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Also my other thought was the turbo burning off coolant from cooking in the turbo, not sure if that is even a problem but just a thought.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, there were many, many theories for it. I think it is just a cap that vents pressure before it should due to a defect in the design.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11407-coolant-smell-resolution.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5843-antifreeze-smell-thread.html

Quite a bit of reading though.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

car is currently at the dealer, i will let them know. I also test drove a new diesel cruze with the coolant at the line and no smell


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chechem84 said:


> car is currently at the dealer, i will let them know. I also test drove a new diesel cruze with the coolant at the line and no smell


I think the diesels run much cooler (the gas engines will often run themselves at 220-225F), which means the PSI in the tank doesn't build-up as much to the point where it vents past the cap seal.

If you're there, could you take a look under the hood of a 2014 gasser and see if they still ship with the coolant a little low? Just curious.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Effects of Breathing Antifreeze Fumes | eHow

I want it fixed somehow, if having to keep the coolant lower in the job as the solution, then so be it.

I think the mechanics at the dealer at least I use are useless


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

I will check when I get there. When I did get the car, used at 8K, the coolant jug was full. It went down after a couple thousand miles, and they said they had to purge the air out of it to bring it back up to full. I will check any others when I am there.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

If the dealer finds out the solution for mine, maybe it will help others, cause my dealer has acted like this is not an issue


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am currently driving a 2013 Buick Verano loaner, same setup as the cruze. It is full to the top. Did not smell any coolant when I get home last night. The wife is taking off later so I will have her check. Its the same jug and cap rating.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chechem84, do you smell the coolant in the cabin, under the hood, or both?


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Under the hood, but you don't have to open the hood to smell it. If your windows are down and driving you can. When you get out after stopping you can smell it as well.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

It does not smell when you have the heater on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. This means the engine cowl is intact and working. The problem is definitely under the hood. Even if your dealership finds a leak have them put the coolant dye in the system. It's a small bottle of florescent dye designed to help find leaks. Also have them clean the area around the top of the tank and especially the vent channel. Don't have them install that stupid hose to reroute the tank venting - it doesn't work and is unnecessary in your case anyway since the engine cowling is doing its job. The dye will dry where the leak is and you can see it under UV lighting if on a dark surface. You can also see it on the tank vent channel if that's where the problem is.

It doesn't take much coolant vapor to really stink up a garage.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chechem84 said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze that has the 1.4 Turbo engine. I have 32000 miles on it. It has been in the shop about 5 times for coolant issues. To date, they have replaced the water pump, coolant jug, and cap at the dealer. They also have tried putting tape with a hose to the bottom of the car. Every time you roll down the windows, or step out of the car, I can smell coolant. I have done some research and there appears to be a bunch of coolant issues with these cars. the coolant is currently not low.
> 
> Is there a fix to stop the coolant smell? I don't have it in the car when the heater is on.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you are smelling coolant under the hood of your Cruze, chechem84. I see you are working with the dealer towards resolving this concern. If you would like to discuss your situation with us, we are here to assist. Contact us via private message and include your contact information, VIN, mileage and the name and location of your dealer.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

You need to ask yourself how much your time and effort is worth. It is a number of issues that can cause this and I am convinced GM doesn't even have the answer. Talk to GM customer service and get out of the Cruze.

Drivers report nauseating stench in Chevy Cruze - YouTube

Antifreeze Smell in Chevrolet Cruze - YouTube

Chevrolet Cruze Coolant Smell Problem - YouTube


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the complete problem with this is the water pump. I had mine replaced over a year ago and I still had the smell outside the car, not strong but could smell it so I just let it go. Well about a month ago I realized I was losing coolant again and it appeared the pump was leaking again and coolant smell was stronger. Took it in and sure enough it was leaking again. Well no smell at all anymore after the fix and I also noticed a little sticker on the pump noting the part was made in Canada. If I recall someone said they were made originally in china so it looks like maybe they changed manufactures. I don't have any smell at all anymore and my fluid is filled to the little arrow. I think there is simply a problem with originals and first replacements that were done as people were having leaks. I have 2011 with 69000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dby2011 - non of those videos talk about solutions. They are basically sensationalist pieces and find the least knowledgeable employees at the local dealerships to represent GM.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so the word from the dealer is they have to replace the ENTIRE cooling system. That means ripping apart the dash and all. Not too happy. I am already talking about trade in. I found out that the Cruze flooded the market and these cars arent worth crap. I paid 22K last Nov. and now its only worth 16K at best trade in. I am now looking at trading in the car, and leasing a Verano. The wife can drive that and I will drive the Denali Duramax to work instead....shucks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chechem84 said:


> Ok so the word from the dealer is they have to replace the ENTIRE cooling system. That means ripping apart the dash and all. Not too happy. I am already talking about trade in. I found out that the Cruze flooded the market and these cars arent worth crap. I paid 22K last Nov. and now its only worth 16K at best trade in. I am now looking at trading in the car, and leasing a Verano. The wife can drive that and I will drive the Denali Duramax to work instead....shucks


They replaced my HVAC unit as well. That's why they take apart the dash. It is in fact the grease used in these systems that smells like antifreeze. It's one of the causes at least. They did a great job of taking apart my dash considering there was a bunch of audio equipment in there and it all worked when I got the car back. I wouldn't stress about it; just have them do it. It's not a complete system replacement. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While they have your dash apart you don't want to see your car. I did and the first thought that popped into my head was my car was on life support. The freon recovery and recharge cables are kept hooked up the entire time the HVAC system is being worked on.


----------



## chechem84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so the HVAC system was replaced. No issues so far. The smell is gone and it appears to be resolved. Then I get a letter in the mail saying my Brake Assist may stop working resulting in a crash, my car was one of the identified cars with the issue. The part is over a week + out. I got the trade in number, max they would give me is 14K for the car and I just got done paying 22K last year. Really starting to get annoyed with this car......it will be in 9 times as of today for work and the car just turned 33K on the dash. FML


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chechem84, 

I am sorry to hear you are having concerns. Please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. I would like to look into this further for you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chechem84, both these issues are supplier related screw ups. If you think the GM is recalling a lot of cars, in 2012 Toyota and Honda both recalled more vehicles than GM.


----------

